# Never Decline Alcohol deliverys!



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

I have had very generous customers!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

charly21 said:


> I have had very generous customers!
> 
> View attachment 529224


You got to love alcoholics when they get the itch.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to drive cab in San Francisco in the 70's.

I had a back pack that I'd brng to work with me.
It had two bottles each of Vodka, and Whiskey.
One bottle each of Tequilla and Gin.

The cheapest chit I could buy. 
I'd sell them after 2am for 5x what they cost.

The dispatch girl and I were in on it.
People would call for a delivery, 'sorry too late', then the dispatch would make a deal.

It was a great gig and I'd make an extra $100 a night doing that.
(back when a hundred bux was _money_)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Autodecline


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I used to drive cab in San Francisco in the 70's.
> 
> I had a back pack that I'd brng to work with me.
> It had two bottles each of Vodka, and Whiskey.
> ...


I used to do the same in Fort Lauderdale as a bellman back in the 80's.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ve gotten good tips on all of my alcohol deliveries.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

charly21 said:


> I have had very generous customers!
> 
> View attachment 529224


Congratulations, you visited the land of Unicorns! You'll only have to wait a couple more years to visit again.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

charly21 said:


> I have had very generous customers!
> 
> View attachment 529224


Pro tip: once u accept an alcohol delivery you can see the total amount the customer is paying. So if it's a cheap $30 bottle, I decline. If it's a total of $100 or more I accept because I know its gonna be a solid tip and go over the estimated payout


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Pro tip: once u accept an alcohol delivery you can see the total amount the customer is paying. So if it's a cheap $30 bottle, I decline. If it's a total of $100 or more I accept because I know its gonna be a solid tip and go over the estimated payout


That's hilarious you say that! My first ever offer I accepted and then saw it was a bottle of Popov Vodka for $9. CANCEL!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> That's hilarious you say that! My first ever offer I accepted and then saw it was a bottle of Popov Vodka for $9. CANCEL!!!


Yea, see ?? Back in the day, in late 70's money, that would have to be MINIMUM a $50 bottle. And that would mean you may have to wait an hour or two because it's a busy night, and I will get to you the next time I'm in your neighborhood. Oh, you want it now? What's _that_ worth to you?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, see ?? Back in the day, in late 70's money, that would have to be MINIMUM a $50 bottle. And that would mean you may have to wait an hour or two because it's a busy night, and I will get to you the next time I'm in your neighborhood. Oh, you want it now? What's _that_ worth to you?


Once last year someone left a cheap bottle of Vodka in my car (unopened). I sold it to pax I was taking to a Hotel late at night. From the people on UP he lashed out you would have thought I committed a serious felony!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Once last year someone left a cheap bottle of Vodka in my car (unopened). I sold it to pax I was taking to a Hotel late at night. From the people on UP he lashed out you would have thought I committed a serious felony!!!


Yup.
That's the folks that do _not_ like someone who thinks different and finds new and creative ways to make a buck and support his family INSTEAD of applying for more gov't free cheese money.
In their eyes you committed worse than a felony ... you exercised your economic freedom.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Instadecline


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Seamus said:


> That's hilarious you say that! My first ever offer I accepted and then saw it was a bottle of Popov Vodka for $9. CANCEL!!!


I have never done that alcohol thing with deliveries, the truth is I wouldn't consider it, but I am old, when young probably helping my sex life a bit in Fort Liquourdale Florida, who knows...............


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I do not do any alcohol or cigarette deliveries. Nor do I do deliver groceries. Many you can be in this game to do deliver whatever you are called for. Like 19 cases of water, for example. For me, I am here to deliver someone's breakfast, brunch, lunch, dinner, snack, late night snack, work break lunch, or catering order. Basically, orders they need because they are hungry.

I do not care if its a $100 tip, its the principal of the matter. I (at least speaking for myself) am a "food" delivery driver. The kind you place an order at a restaurant and I deliver the food. I am not your servant, butler, maid, or right hand man. Get your own damn alcohol, cigarettes, and groceries. Thats my take on it.



Seamus said:


> Congratulations, you visited the land of Unicorns! You'll only have to wait a couple more years to visit again.
> View attachment 529320


No Doubt! Firmly agree &#128514;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

charly21 said:


> I have had very generous customers!
> 
> View attachment 529224


But what do you do when you get a ping on Uber and the pax calls you and says she is recently divorced and wants to know if I wouldn't mind stopping at a liquor store, buy her liquor and when I deliver it to her she will write me a check and don't worry she will totally pay for the booze that I buy her?

Do you take that ride???


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> But what do you do when you get a ping on Uber and the pax calls you and says she is recently divorced and wants to know if I wouldn't mind stopping at a liquor store, buy her liquor and when I deliver it to her she will write me a check and don't worry she will totally pay for the booze that I buy her?
> 
> Do you take that ride???


Sure.
The only part of that offer that is a potential tripping point would be the "write me a check" part.
I would enquire as to the possibility of cash?

I did a check about five times - total - when I was driving a cab in San Francisco in the mid 70's.
One bounced. It wasn't for much, maybe $20 or so.
I figured that I'd just write it off, not worth spending a lot of time chasing ...

But, one of the dispatchers found out and she was all, "Oh, HELL no. Yer not gonna get ripped baby. You shouldn't have taken it, sure, but that doesn't excuse that punk." She gets on the radio, on a side band and talked to a group of drivers. It was a quiet Sunday afternoon.

She told me to go to the house where the pickup was made, and knock the door and ask for my money. It actually kind of reminded me of the time dad found out I ran away from a bully. He kicked me out of the house and said, "You go knock that boy on his butt, and don't come back here without a bloody nose" LoL

So, when I got there there was _at least_ twenty cabs all parked around this house. Some drivers were walking about, talking and laughing, leaned up against their cars smoking ... all were staring at the house. I didn't even know two-thirds of them.
When I knocked the occupant came out, looked over my shoulder at all the cabs and sheepishly asked 'wat up'. It was my pax.
I told him his check bounced and I was here for my money.
He says, "or what".
I just grinned and said, "figure it out genius."

He says, "How much do I owe you."
I said, "Fifty bux will take care of it."

He started to say something, and didn't.
Reached for his wallet and looked inside ... I expected an excuse and was ready to yank his ass outta the house. I was pissed by now (which is why I tend to avoid these types of confrontations).
Instead he says, "All I have to two twenties."

I took em.
We traded "**** you's" and it was over.

Back then, drivers would stick together. If someone was in trouble they could radio a code word and location and be literally surrounded by cabs _in seconds_, even if they had a pax in them ... didn't matter. 
Dispatch didn't want the word getting out that cabs were easy to rip off; she insisted that this mug pay his bill, and the other drivers would support me in getting a dollar if that's what was owed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I wouldn't mind stopping at a liquor store, buy her liquor and when I deliver it to her she will write me a check


When you deliver Chinese food or Pizza directly for a place from time to time you will get Booze or Cigarette requests like that. The deal is:

CASH only, in your hand before you hand it over.
Rounded up. For example if a bottle of wine was $16 you get a twenty. No change given. That's in addition to your regular tip.
Did it many times for extra $$$$. A check??? no way.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> When you deliver Chinese food or Pizza directly for a place from time to time you will get Booze or Cigarette requests like that. The deal is:
> 
> CASH only, in your hand before you hand it over.
> Rounded up. For example if a bottle of wine was $16 you get a twenty. No change given. That's in addition to your regular tip.
> Did it many times for extra $$$$. A check??? no way.


What? Just take the check. I take checks for tips all the time. People don't carry cash anymore and still have their check books. I will, however, cash it at their bank. I won't deposit it into my account. If it bounces thats a lot of fees.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Seamus said:


> When you deliver Chinese food or Pizza directly for a place from time to time you will get Booze or Cigarette requests like that. The deal is:
> 
> CASH only, in your hand before you hand it over.
> Rounded up. For example if a bottle of wine was $16 you get a twenty. No change given. That's in addition to your regular tip.
> Did it many times for extra $$$$. A check??? no way.


HA HA HA HA I didn't even give the divorced alcoholic any time to talk about payment after she said she'd write a check! I don't do delivery so I said just that and hung up and while I did consider driving to the pickup point a it was only five minutes away I didn't want to wait five minutes for $3.75... I cancelled the ride. It was a $27 ping at 3.0x but that was from the pax house to the closest liquor store only. There were other ants in the area and they probably got the request before I did so I doubt I was the only one who didn't want to take that ride...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Back when COVID was going strong and the gas stations had to stop selling Beer at 10:00 PM I kept several cases of beer in the back of my car.

After driving PAX from station to station as they searched for Beer I would reluctantly offer them one of my cases of beer. It worked out very well.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Jax said:


> If it bounces thats a lot of fees.


In more advanced countries, the cheque depositer doesn't pay fees on a bounced cheque, because it's not their fault. The fees get charged back to the person who wrote it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Back when COVID was going strong and the gas stations had to stop selling Beer at 10:00 PM I kept several cases of beer in the back of my car.
> 
> After driving PAX from station to station as they searched for Beer I would reluctantly offer them one of my cases of beer. It worked out very well.


Back when COVID going strong, ha ha ha................

In US yesterday 203,737 new cases and 2,833 deaths, almost 3,000 people died yesterday and this Irish boozer Mitchell McConnell has reduced his position on stimulus spending from 500 billion to around 300 billion, now lets talk about the greaseball Nancy Pelosi with out her stupidity with negotiating many of us would have had a fairly decent holiday but she declines 1.9 trillion around 6 weeks ago that we would have in our pockets right now and the US death numbers would be much better, you got blood on your hands you POS.

This Federal Government and the POS greedy ass Americans who run it are a disgrace to humanity, I hope you burn for this.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Back when COVID was going strong and the gas stations had to stop selling Beer at 10:00 PM I kept several cases of beer in the back of my car.
> 
> After driving PAX from station to station as they searched for Beer I would reluctantly offer them one of my cases of beer. It worked out very well.


Somewhat off topic but many years ago I used to help a friend out that had some limos and coach buses because I had a CDL. He used to get so angry at how the drunk people would piss all over the party bus and throw up and just trash it. So he came up with a solution. He would buy O'Douls non-alcoholic beer and tell everyone you cannot BYOB and if you want "beer" (would never say alcohol), you would have to buy from us. He kept the prices very reasonable and didn't gouge so that people wouldn't want to just not pay and sneak real beer on. He would wash the bottles in the sink and remove the labels. Tell them it was private label beer and that we would buy it without labels. &#128517;

Man, these people would go through cases of this stuff and the buses were never trashed. Hahaha. We would get a few complaints once in awhile about how some felt the beer was weak. We just told them they must of been out of the regular and it was light beer. We had one group that wanted wine and my boss provided sparkling cider without the label and they had no idea.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In more advanced countries, the cheque depositer doesn't pay fees on a bounced cheque, because it's not their fault. The fees get charged back to the person who wrote it.


I've never had an account that charged me a fee for somebody else's check bouncing,


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Back when COVID was going strong and the gas stations had to stop selling Beer at 10:00 PM I kept several cases of beer in the back of my car.
> 
> After driving PAX from station to station as they searched for Beer I would reluctantly offer them one of my cases of beer. It worked out very well.


Now see? THAT'S American ingenuity.
And great salesmanship.
And maximizing revenue.

Kudo's to you for your self sufficiency.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I've never had an account that charged me a fee for somebody else's check bouncing,


Happens all the time. The last time was earlier this year. I got a cheque from one of the minor Uber class actions. Only the cheque bounced and I got charged $12 by the credit union for "presenting a bad cheque".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Happens all the time. The last time was earlier this year. I got a cheque from one of the minor Uber class actions. Only the cheque bounced and I got charged $12 by the credit union for "presenting a bad cheque".


That's cheap.
A regular bank would have doubled that.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Happens all the time. The last time was earlier this year. I got a cheque from one of the minor Uber class actions. Only the cheque bounced and I got charged $12 by the credit union for "presenting a bad cheque".


Ah. The joy of living in credit union comfort. My wife dropped her card at a gas station years ago. An hour later there was a conga line of people getting gas. They immediately shut it down, started the chargeback procedure, refunded the money to our account, and started the process to of obtaining the security footage to prosecute. It was awesome. I'd never bank at a non-credit union again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Ah. The joy of living in credit union comfort. My wife dropped her card at a gas station years ago. An hour later there was a conga line of people getting gas. They immediately shut it down, started the chargeback procedure, refunded the money to our account, and started the process to of obtaining the security footage to prosecute. It was awesome. I'd never bank at a non-credit union again.


Wouldn't JP Morgan Chase be just as helpful? :roflmao:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Wouldn't JP Morgan Chase be just as helpful? :roflmao:


I hope not. Then I wouldn't feel so exclusive.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I hope not. Then I wouldn't feel so exclusive.


The first time (yes I've been hit more than once) my account got hit I was at work. I have my alerts set to text me if more than $100 is withdrawn. I got a text that $18,758 dollars was just charged to an electronics store in Dubai. I almost sheet my pants. As I'm on the phone with Chase getting passed around the text keep rolling in. I was screaming at them to shut my account down. In the meantime another 7G's gone while I'm on the phone with them. At the end of the day I got all my money back but hours and hours of time invested. Shortly thereafter, it was on the news they had a major data breach.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> The first time (yes I've been hit more than once) my account got hit I was at work. I have my alerts set to text me if more than $100 is withdrawn. I got a text that $18,758 dollars was just charged to an electronics store in Dubai. I almost sheet my pants. As I'm on the phone with Chase getting passed around the text keep rolling in. I was screaming at them to shut my account down. In the meantime another 7G's gone while I'm on the phone with them. At the end of the day I got all my money back but hours and hours of time invested. Shortly thereafter, it was on the news they had a major data breach.


Jesus ****! In timely fashion, I just got a text because my wife spent $106 on an e-commerce site through PayPal and our credit union flagged it to await approval. I'd have been angrily sobbing at your experience.


----------



## RationalMan101 (Feb 18, 2020)

charly21 said:


> I have had very generous customers!
> 
> View attachment 529224


I stopped doing Uber Eats when our restaurants opened up to 75% out of concern I might bring COVID home with me. Now I just do rides, with passengers in the back wearing masks. But although I signed up for alcohol deliveries, I never received a single order.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

RationalMan101 said:


> I stopped doing Uber Eats when our restaurants opened up to 75% out of concern I might bring COVID home with me. Now I just do rides, with passengers in the back wearing masks. But although I signed up for alcohol deliveries, I never received a single order.


Probably because half the bottle would be drank by the time you get to customer and then you fill with half water.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Ah. The joy of living in credit union comfort. My wife dropped her card at a gas station years ago. An hour later there was a conga line of people getting gas. They immediately shut it down, started the chargeback procedure, refunded the money to our account, and started the process to of obtaining the security footage to prosecute. It was awesome. I'd never bank at a non-credit union again.


Last year, or year before we got evacuated from the fires in N. California.
For two weeks we couch surfed, paid for motels and just ... barely ... survived.
After a week, I was finally able to get my mail and ... holey Jesus - there was a stack of bounced check charge notices from my credit union.
Auto pay had done its thing and automatically wrote bad checks. The bank covered everything, but the fees alone was almost $500 -- and I had nothing. The total they covered was almost $1200.

I called.
I was frantic. Totally at the end of my rope. 
Almost in tears.

The CS lady let me rant, yell, cry ... when I took a deep breath she said very calmly. "We understand. We are your neighbor and we been going thru the same thing as you. I can put $5000 into your account right now, and while we were talking I eliminated all of the service charges for returned checks. Do you want the $5000?"

I said, "Don't you need an application? References? Credit check?"
She laughed and said, "We know you. We don't need all that right now. We need to get you financially able right now."

She didn't need anything signed or in writing, a verbal on recording was enough "until we can do paperwork". The interest rate was 2%. Yea ... 2%.

I couldn't believe it. I said yes and it was in my account the next morning.

I made those $90 payments for six months then paid it off.
I woulnt bank with anyone else now.

Proudly I will say the name of the bank, Sierra Central Credit Union -- they have twenty or so branches in rural Northern California.
I highly recommend them to anyone who is looking for a bank.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Last year, or year before we got evacuated from the fires in N. California.
> For two weeks we couch surfed, paid for motels and just ... barely ... survived.
> After a week, I was finally able to get my mail and ... holey Jesus - there was a stack of bounced check charge notices from my credit union.
> Auto pay had done its thing and automatically wrote bad checks. The bank covered everything, but the fees alone was almost $500 -- and I had nothing. The total they covered was almost $1200.
> ...


That's amazing!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

13 twelve packs of German Beer


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


> 13 twelve packs of German Beer


...and guarded by a Bulldog (lock). That must've been hard to stop, with rim brakes. And you must be 6'2"!


----------

